# Horseradish



## sonny580 (Nov 11, 2020)

anybody make horseradish?--or even like it?---- made some last night and got 6 half pint jars from plants in pix.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Nov 12, 2020)

My grandfather grew it but he loved it. His plants are still growing. It is sort of an invasive weed and hard to get rid of. I often put it into my pickled beets but grandpa ate it straight up. He also loved raw garlic. He believed it cured everything.


----------



## sean donato (Nov 12, 2020)

I love it, but have never tried to grow it. No one else in the family likes it either. Weirdos lol


----------



## djg james (Nov 14, 2020)

sonny580 said:


> anybody make horseradish?--or even like it?---- made some last night and got 6 half pint jars from plants in pix.
> View attachment 867521
> View attachment 867522


How do you prepare it? There's commercial fields of it in my area and I've always wanted to grow it.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 14, 2020)

I like it once in awhile with a nice steak.


----------



## sonny580 (Nov 15, 2020)

After you dig the plants up and clean the roots, lightly peel or scrape the skin off and cut into small chunks then put them in a food processor and chop them fine. You can also grind them with a meat grinder, (done many gallons this way in my lifetime). 
When using food processor Virginia does it like this:
1/2 to 2/3 cup sugar
1/2 cup vinegar 
1/2 teaspoon of salt
then add the chunks and run thru 1 time. stop, take top off, scrape sides down, taste for the right taste to suit you, add more sugar, salt, vinegar if needed and grind again. stop scrape down sides and taste again and if ok go the 3'rd time running til fine grind stage.
We dont add water----some do. You can also add mayo if you was cream sauce or add whatever you like.
Put into glass jars to store in fridge, Will keep a year or more, but we grind enough for the winter then in spring before plants start to leaf out, dig more if needed to last til fall.
Neighbor made some and said he stores it in the freezer, and this would work too, never did it so dont know.
I dont have any problem with it spreading here since I have it in a row and till deep along side of the row.
I also am the the only one here that eats it! lol!!


----------



## sean donato (Nov 15, 2020)

Have you ever tried pressure canning it?


----------



## djg james (Nov 15, 2020)

sonny580 said:


> .... then in spring before plants start to leaf out, dig more if needed......


I was wondering about that. The commercial field I pass everyday just plowed the field under and it looked like there were still plants in the field. Maybe not the quality they need so it's not worth the bother to harvest?


----------



## poorboypaul (Nov 15, 2020)

Good stuff! Real men don't cry, unless you're grinding up horseradish.


----------



## sonny580 (Nov 16, 2020)

never tried pressure canning it as it would probably loose flavor that way, --- but cant say for sure.
I think the demand for horseradish this year was down so bad that it really hurt the commercial producers since eateries were the main byers of it and they had to close so not enough other markets to turn to for selling it. ---- sad too!


----------



## sean donato (Nov 16, 2020)

I can a lot of food from the garden, and typically taste isnt affected too much. I may have to grow some this year and try it myself.


----------



## sonny580 (Nov 17, 2020)

We can, freeze, and freeze-dry a lot of stuff from our gardens here. We like to have a 2 to 5 year supply on hand "just in case" ----- never know what's going to happen.


----------



## sean donato (Nov 17, 2020)

What's your freeze dry set up? Been looking at them for a wile, rather costly.


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Nov 17, 2020)

sonny580 said:


> After you dig the plants up and clean the roots, lightly peel or scrape the skin off and cut into small chunks then put them in a food processor and chop them fine. You can also grind them with a meat grinder, (done many gallons this way in my lifetime).
> When using food processor Virginia does it like this:
> 1/2 to 2/3 cup sugar
> 1/2 cup vinegar
> ...


I plan on growing some next year cause of your post, I love the stuff and had never thought about growing it. Saving your recipe, thank you!


----------



## djg james (Nov 17, 2020)

Can you dig up roots now and transplant them now?


----------



## sonny580 (Nov 18, 2020)

You can transplant them anytime of the year that the ground is not froze. --- I dig and move them all summer here---water them good til they get growing and they will be fine.
Freeze-drier here is the Harvest-right stainless steel 5 tray model , they come in several sizes but we found the 5-tray was best for us since we need a lot of capacity to do our harvest as quick as possible.
We got ours on a warehouse clearance sale and free shipping but still expensive but we use ours hard during garden season.
The main thing we do is onions and sweetcorn here. --- we do other stuff too and are testing more to see what works best.


----------



## olyman (Jan 15, 2021)

sonny580 said:


> You can transplant them anytime of the year that the ground is not froze. --- I dig and move them all summer here---water them good til they get growing and they will be fine.
> Freeze-drier here is the Harvest-right stainless steel 5 tray model , they come in several sizes but we found the 5-tray was best for us since we need a lot of capacity to do our harvest as quick as possible.
> We got ours on a warehouse clearance sale and free shipping but still expensive but we use ours hard during garden season.
> The main thing we do is onions and sweetcorn here. --- we do other stuff too and are testing more to see what works best.


heres one,,,never knew I liked horseradish,,until the day, I looked at the ingredient on shrimp cocktail sauce!!!!!! now I know I like that stuff…..


----------



## djg james (Jan 15, 2021)

olyman said:


> heres one,,,never knew I liked horseradish,,until the day, I looked at the ingredient on shrimp cocktail sauce!!!!!! now I know I like that stuff…..


It's great on corn beef too!


----------



## capetrees (Jan 15, 2021)

poorboypaul said:


> Good stuff! Real men don't cry, unless you're grinding up horseradish.


worse than pepper spray


----------



## svk (Apr 4, 2021)

I love horseradish on steak, roast beef lunch meat, or also on a philly quesadilla.

My father grows some in the undeveloped area of his back yard. He’ll dig up a few inches of it, wash/peel it and blend with sour cream for dipping steak bites in.

I got pail of roots from a garden exchange. Forgot about it for a couple weeks and a lot of the roots were pretty dried up. Planted it at the cabin last summer and a bunch of leaves did sprout up. I’ll let it spread a bit this year and move some to the house.


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 4, 2021)

Homemade fresh coleslaw with horseradish yummy puts the kick in your step.


----------

